# How does this mount look?



## jaredgreen (Nov 15, 2013)

Would like to see a front on view to check symmetry, but looks like a clean, well done mount. Crisp ear edges, proper ear placement. Soft finish work.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like a good commercial mount


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Did you mount it Brice?


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

No I didnt but a freind of my cousin did


----------



## bendnsend (Apr 18, 2013)

how old is the mount


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

8 months and the last pic has a weird color on the nose i dont know why though


----------



## fly1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gotta get the angle and lighting right or the mount will not look as good in a picture. Looks pretty good to me. The eye work looks right and that's essential.


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Eyes look good


----------



## Hunter184 (Jul 13, 2016)

looks decent


----------



## Jesse_b_33 (May 12, 2020)

BriceJ MI said:


> View attachment 1885633
> 
> 
> View attachment 1885634
> ...


Great looking mount!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyhunts2 (Nov 30, 2014)

Cool buck


----------

